# Ruger LCP Chrome



## re223 (Sep 30, 2009)

I just bought an LCP in the hard chrome and after I disassembled it for the first time, I noticed some brown spots under the slide. I tried some good cleaning but the spots remain. Could this possibly be powder residue staining on the chrome plating or burn marks perhaps from test firing? I wouldn't think it's rust since the gun is chrome plated and brand new. Thanks.


----------

